# Quad rear gear box build



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Last year was a hassle with zip tied milk crates to the racks, this year is going to be different so I started building, any ideas I am open to hearing them, going to make two kids for it, one rod locker and the other gear


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I like where you're going with this! Like to see it mounted up!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

This year might be different alright, as in no ice, lol. Seriously though, looks good so far. Make sure you have a rock solid attachment to your rack, use lock washers or lock nuts so they don't vibrate loose, and a hasp and some kind of snap on your lid.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Yea working on the lid, and I am going to the great white north this year for at least a week at a time, as far as mounting it there is factory holes in the rack that go through the actual frame I will be attaching to 

Thanks


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

boxes are the way to go out dare imo


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Holy front box! You able to sit down and see over the auger?


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know why more guys don't do it, I keep my rods, tackle and sonar in the front box, and I strap my auger on top as well. Lots of storage that way.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Kept wind off me good out dare lol,and great mount area for electronics,made dose in 2006 holding up good.i ran half inch marine plywood n good paint on dose as well.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

boxes make a machine,an ice rigg lol.i think yur making and awsome choice for storage out dare captain.nice job so far ehh


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice looking box. U might want to buy some 2 inch aluminum angle and use it on the inside corners with carage bolts


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

It's a thumbilly rig and will not rattle appart


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Rod holders on the inside of the lid made with pvc pipe


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Keesey said:


> View attachment 199208


Put some wheelie bars on it!


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Keesey said:


> View attachment 199208


Your weakest point is the frame where the rear rack attaches to. Can't tell from the pick, but I think it needs a brace run to near where the trailer hitch is. Nice design though, I like it.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

2508speed said:


> Put some wheelie bars on it!



There will be a 36 pound hc40 10 inch on top of a box on the front with other gear, I will have to get better pics another night of how it is attached for you guys


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry for lack of updates been busy, got back on it this morning


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Keesey said:


> View attachment 202375
> View attachment 202376


Superb job! Looks great.

Steve


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Working on the ice stuff as we speak. Here's mine.






















I love having dual cargo boxes. The top one to keep items dry and the rear drop gate for 5 gal buckets and an area to just throw stuff in.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Was looking at something similar, I wanted it enclosed so I could leave the stuff in there even on the open trailer, keep the road crap off


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

Keesey said:


> Was looking at something similar, I wanted it enclosed so I could leave the stuff in there even on the open trailer, keep the road crap off


KEESEY, what kind of light is that on the front of your quad? Is it bright? I need something better for the front of my little 4x4 timberwolf, thanks Dave


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

It's unreal how bright it is!!!! 72 watt led 14 inch bar, draws less amperage then the factory lights when I did a draw test, this is a dual beam, drive and fog got it for 30 bucks on eBay


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the info!


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I wouldn't do it without a support from trailer receiver, though I am not sure they would together. 


Thing is so big, I thought you meant it was for side by side. I rarely use atv any more.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Rounder said:


> I wouldn't do it without a support from trailer receiver, though I am not sure they would together.
> 
> 
> Thing is so big, I thought you meant it was for side by side. I rarely use atv any more.



I don't understand


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I am not sure about 1x2s holding up. I'd might glue it too. I'd have Drill and screws in truck.

I also might have used metal perforated angle in corners, like they use for garage doors. Nut and bolt. Or I would have used 2x4s


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, everything is glued and pre drilled, and screwed, and the mounting is through bolted, with 3/8 bolts through the metal frame with fender washers on the inside of the box, used tight bond 3 that's water proof, screw spacing is around 4 in


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Keesey said:


> I don't understand


I might have built or bought something to come out of trailer hitch and went up into a T to support. 

Only concern would they move together, the trailer reciever and top mount. But the top is going into frame, so should be ok.

I might have done two piece. Top supported off rear seat area and the other off the receiver, like you see on back of trucks. I would have bought one and built box around it.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh and the dividers are screwed in as support ribs,


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I also would have done heavy stuff over seat, not rear, such as propane.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Only thing I need now is some decent ice and I will be giving it a try, comes apart then I will just have to make a better one next year


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Rounder said:


> I also would have done heavy stuff over seat, not rear, such as propane.


I changed out the rear spring to accommodate the weight I will be adding, that was the first thing I was thinking about was the quad wasn't designed to hold this much weigh in the first place


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Did you use any wood glue? I'd have been tempted to, though it can be a pain. 

Maybe add metal braces on outside, since it is already built.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes glued everything before screwing

Tightbond 3 it's waterproof


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Keesey said:


> I changed out the rear spring to accommodate the weight I will be adding, that was the first thing I was thinking about was the quad wasn't designed to hold this much weigh in the first place


I more worried about the box frame, hanging off the back with bulk of weight.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

See what happens, if it starts to loosen up have to modify, that was also part of the divider ribs to help tie it together


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Keesey said:


> Yes glued everything before screwing
> 
> Tightbond 3 it's waterproof


I think that was good idea. But I am just guessing.

Cool idea


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking at pic, is there some kind of mounts coming off frame? On smart phone, with small pics.


I thought the was supported from rear seat area. So maybe I am worrying to much. A couple metal braces in cornerd,would still help me sleep at night
But I tend to go over board.


----------

